# What is a 1972 Y code GTO?



## CaptnTbob (Oct 21, 2004)

Could someone please help me! What is a 1972 Y code GTO. Also, I have heard that from 72,73, & 74 GTO was an option for the Lemans. True or False?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

CaptnTbob said:


> Could someone please help me! What is a 1972 Y code GTO. Also, I have heard that from 72,73, & 74 GTO was an option for the Lemans. True or False?


The Y code indicates the car is a 455CID-4 barrel with 250 HP 

The 72 was an option to the lemans, the Build Sheet sales code was (334=GTO Option), on the data plate it is listed as a 42 which was the same for previous years. 
The 73 was also an option to the lemans, the Build Sheet sales cade was
(341=GTO Option), 
The 74 was an option for the Ventura and the Build Sheet sales code was (342=GTO Option) 

Additionally,
The 64 and 65 were options to the Tempest, the Build Sheet sales code was (382=GTO Option)
The 66 through 71 GTO's were series number 42 listed as digits 2 & 3 on the VIN.


----------



## CaptnTbob (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for your answer to my question about the 72 Y code GTO 05GTO appreciated the help. 
Thanks, CaptnTbob


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Just a minor correction to the excellent data provided by 05GTO:

In 1964 and 1965, the GTO was available as an option on the LeMans - not the Tempest. LeMans VIN prefixes (and therefore GTO prefixes) were 222 in 1964 (LeMans was model series "2", where Tempest was model series "0") and 237 in 1965. Thus, it's easy to spot a Tempest that has been converted into a fake GTO, but a well-done LeMans fake can be tough to see.

Additional data on the 1972 engines: The "X" code was a 455 H.O., and the "T" code was a 400 car.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

lars said:


> Just a minor correction to the excellent data provided by 05GTO:
> 
> In 1964 and 1965, the GTO was available as an option on the LeMans - not the Tempest. LeMans VIN prefixes (and therefore GTO prefixes) were 222 in 1964 (LeMans was model series "2", where Tempest was model series "0") and 237 in 1965. Thus, it's easy to spot a Tempest that has been converted into a fake GTO, but a well-done LeMans fake can be tough to see.
> 
> Additional data on the 1972 engines: The "X" code was a 455 H.O., and the "T" code was a 400 car.


Thanks lars,

It is my understanding;

In 1964 Pontiac produced the; 0=Tempest, 1=Tempest Custom and 2=Tempest LeMans.

In 1965 Pontiac produced the; 33=Tempest, 35=Tempest Custom and 37=Tempest LeMans.

You are correct when you say the GTO was an option of the Lemans, but the Lemans was (also) a Tempest. 

Here is a GTO History from Road and Track which states "1966 No longer a Tempest option but its own model, the GTO for '66 was completely redesigned with new contours and restyled roof and taillights. The last year for the legendary Tri-Power carburetor, sales topped out at more than 96,000 GTOs that year. DIMENSIONS: Weight: 3,259 lbs., Wheelbase: 115 in., Length: 206.4 in., Total Production: 96,946."

Correct me if my source(s) is(are) not correct.

Thanks,


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

05 -
I think we're both saying the same thing... bottom line is that the GTO option was not available on the base Tempest ("0" and "33" code) cars: it was only available on the "2" and "37" model series (Tempest LeMans) vehicles. Running the GTO as an option on the top-of-the-line model series instead of as its own model series (as was done beginning in '66) was a scheme hatched by John Delorean and Jim Wangers: Running the big 389 engine in the mid-sized car under the guise of a "GTO Option" allowed them to quietly skirt the corporate rules on mid-sized car engine size limitations.


----------

